# cheap VS. expensive: VR6 turbo manifold



## maclellan13 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am gathering information in order to turbo my vr6 24v. The cast turbo manifolds from C2, CTS, PPT are all in the price range of 600$. The ones from Ebay are arourd 100$. I was wondering if someone had some experience with the cheap Ebay ones or if the more expensive ones are worth paying the extra money.

Ebay:









CTS:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

You get what you pay for. Exhaust manifold leaks are a royal pain in the ass too.

Have you seen this one? http://store.034motorsport.com/exhaust-manifold-24v-and-r32-vr6-turbo-034motorsport.html


----------



## maclellan13 (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't seen it thanks


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

034 and ebay manifold are the same then.......  

Cause it sure looks that way to me.


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

Ebay atp clone here. Good for two years now. However I did gasket match ot because the holes where misshaped a bit


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Please note eBay manifold is T3 only. The other manifolds could be either. I c2 is T4. You will really want a T4 for a vr6.


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> Please note eBay manifold is T3 only. The other manifolds could be either. I c2 is T4. You will really want a T4 for a vr6.


No atp clone is both t3 and t4


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

super73vw said:


> No atp clone is both t3 and t4


The 12v is both. The 24v is T3 only.


----------



## maclellan13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Why do i really want t4?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Depending on how you like your turbo setup it will allow you to have a more properly sized turbo. A t3 may spool to quickly because a t3 turbine housing is really too small for that motor.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

bonesaw said:


> Depending on how you like your turbo setup it will allow you to have a more properly sized turbo. A t3 may spool to quickly because a t3 turbine housing is really too small for that motor.


lol. 

there are 800 HP t3 flanged turbos.


----------



## maclellan13 (Apr 15, 2012)

I didn't notice the ebay ones are only in t3. Im planning on using a gt3582r 0.82A/R T4 and i'll probably go with the C2 as I prefer the v-band WG.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The C2 one looks nice for the price. T3 turbo could be used i just dont like driving charactaristics. All the VR6s that weve turboed alway use a T4. All comes down to personal preference.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

TBT-Syncro said:


> lol.
> 
> there are 800 HP t3 flanged turbos.


Aren't there like 1.06 AR T3 turbine housings?


----------



## maclellan13 (Apr 15, 2012)

found this it looks like a relatively cheap way to feed a twin scroll turbine
















the only twin manifolds i found were on Ebay. Does anybody know of reputable suppliers?


----------



## maclellan13 (Apr 15, 2012)

maclellan13 said:


> the only twin manifolds i found were on Ebay. Does anybody know of reputable suppliers?


i just realized that these are stock :banghead: 
still looks like a good way to go


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

G60 Carat said:


> Aren't there like 1.06 AR T3 turbine housings?


yep.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

maclellan13 said:


> found this it looks like a relatively cheap way to feed a twin scroll turbine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some fantastic use of the stock manifold! I was just looking at a stock 8v double downpipe manifold, and it has a flange very similar, and thinking to myself, somebody should make a turbo adapter for these! 

But probably nowhere near enough demand on either the 8v/ABA or VR6's for that.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

C2 used to make something like that


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

the e bay mani takes a little more attention but for the massive price difference i felt it was worth my time in porting. i know of a few people using cheap mani's with no issues


the clown


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

My two ebay manifolds? One cracked, the second constantly warped. Every 6-8 months it needed to come off and be flattened due to exhaust leaks pre-turbine and pre O2 sensor. You get waht you pay for. If you daily drive, are finnicky and want reliable clean power, spend the extra cash.


----------



## Kompiesto (May 9, 2019)

I know thats is old topic but i registered to add info other users. If You mount turbo to yours VR6 not use this cheap manifloid! It is ****! I installed twice and twice cracked. My manifloid is not drilled for sensors and have big bracket for big turbo GT35. I buyed manifloid in polish distributor MTUNING POLAND. They have me deep somewhere and they not change damaged manifloid to new one! Second manifloid worked only 9 month! I'm running on 1.1bar and have 630cc injectors... powers somewhere 500hp.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Kompiesto said:


> I know thats is old topic but i registered to add info other users. If You mount turbo to yours VR6 not use this cheap manifloid!


Cheap ebay manifolds (12 V) on multiple cars for years now. No issues.


----------



## Kompiesto (May 9, 2019)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Cheap ebay manifolds (12 V) on multiple cars for years now. No issues.


Bro, look on 24v manifold and saw difference

FOTO
http://partydjs.pl/download/manifloid_diff.jpg


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Kompiesto said:


> Bro, look on 24v manifold and saw difference
> 
> FOTO
> http://partydjs.pl/download/manifloid_diff.jpg


To be honest some of the 12v castings are rough also (ATP clones). They occasionally will require some cleanup on the ports etc but in terms of overall durability, have never had an issue. Eventually I will try a 24v clone too to see if I experience similar cracking problems. Currently using a CTS 24v manifold.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

I think HPA is the only quality part out there when it comes to manifolds. Although, they are not cheap. I personally ran one without issue for years and years.


----------

